# shot to go in heat



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Someone mentioned that there is a shot called Lutalyse that will make your doe go into heat in 24 hrs.
Does anyone have any experience w/ this?
Is there any side effects?
Thanks
Christie


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

no side effects as this is a natural occurring hormone. still not something to just play around with. it is RX so you need a vet to get it. 
women should handle this very very careful as this can bring your cycle out of wack and can cause abortion. people with asthma should not handle it either.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

it reportedly won't neccesarily make the goat ovulate either. but it can help you put a date on the calendar for when a fertile cycle will be.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I know a lot of people use it in order to know dates of breeding on larger herds. I personally have used it on a horse. She got bred and I just wanted to make sure she did not foal. She was a 4H project and the stud would not leave her alone. Anyway, I'm not sure how it will be on a goat, but it was not pretty on the horse. I swore I would never use it again. She acted just like she was in labor, but more intense pain. She rolled, squatted, panted and poured sweat. It lasted about 30 minutes, then she was tired and within an hour, just fine. Still, it was a horrible thing to watch.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used it several times on goats to abort accidental pregnancies and on a few cows to help with a cyst on the ovary after giving the cystorellin. I have never seen any effects except the desired abortion/heat cycle.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

According to the warning information in the Lutalyse bottle, horse symptoms are much more severe than ruminants'. I've use Lute to synchronize groups of does so they will kid together, and to abort unwanted breedings. If used after 10 days but before 30 days, there are no signs of discomfort in goats.


----------



## sondream acres (May 29, 2009)

I have used it and have not had any side effects but like somebody else said it's a very powerful so use caution drug


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

And with it being breeding season right now, why not just breed her when she comes in, in the next 21 days period?

Lutelyse was all we used to have, and it certainly is no where near 100% effective, sure the doe may be in the heat but she may not be ovulating so no kids, then you think since she got bred that she is indeed pregnant, and then you miss the actual ovulation heat in 7 to 11 days. Now with CIDR's and even the better new that they are now legal in the USA, if you used them for both breaking heat cycle for all does to kid on the weekend you will be home, but also out of season heats you would throw away your lute  Vicki


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Vicki I don't understand what you are saying?
Can you say it again please?
Thanks

"Now with CIDR's and even the better new that they are now legal in the USA, if you used them for both breaking heat cycle for all does to kid on the weekend you will be home, but also out of season heats you would throw away your lute "


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

CIDR's are now legal to purchase in the US. They are a plastic applicator bathed in progesterone that you insert into the vagina. In season it breaks the normal heat cycle so you can synchronize as many does as you can breed, natural or AI, 18 to 21 days later. Or you can use it out of season (something Lute will not work for) to bring a group of does into heat and ovulate them with PG600).

I used lute for years, it gave very sporatic help in synchronizing does to kid so we weren't kidding out during late winter shows. Now lute is excellent for induction of kidding and abortion. Vicki


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow thanks. I had never heard about that. Do any drugs affect the # of kids? I have heard of flushing but does it really work? Thanks, Lori


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Now I've heard it can cause ovarian cysts.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Lori, of course their are drugs to flush and it works very well. But using drugs that cause ovulation you do have to know what you are doing and accept the consequences of your dosage choices.

Southerngurl, I think if you really look at the information it isn't technical but breeders...and if you ask about the cystic does, they were fatso's that they used lute on because they were having breeding difficulites anyway. If you read the science on how lute works, it's completely natural...search Lute with corpus luten info, helps you understand also why it can't work if the doe isn't cycling. Vicki


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We're in CT & our goats started coming into heat in August. Have you not seen signs of heat? Is it possible your doe is bred? Lute will abort a pregnancy.

Here's an announcement regarding the (sheep) CIDR for those who are interested:

""FDA Announces the Approval of CIDR for Sheep 

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) this week announced the approval of EAZI-Breed Controlled Intravaginal Drug Release (CIDR) sheep insert (progesterone solid matrix) for induction of estrus in ewes during seasonal anestrus. This progesterone CIDR is a steroid hormone that allows out-of-season breeding in sheep. 

"It is great that this sheep management tool will soon be accessible to producers here in the United States," commented Jim Logan, DVM, chair of the American Sheep Industry Association's Animal Health Committee. "We are hoping that the product will be available for sale by mid-December." 

The data to support this approval were gathered in collaboration with the National Research Support Project-7 (NRSP-7), a U.S. Department of Agriculture program intended to support the approval of new animal drugs for minor species of agricultural importance. 

"Members of the U.S. sheep industry have long cited this type of product as their top priority need," said Meg Oeller, DVM, director of the Center for Veterinary Medicine, Office of Minor Use and Minor Species (MUMS) Animal Drug Development. "And through efforts with our partners at NSRP-7 and the pharmaceutical firm, the FDA can now point to an approved drug product that is fulfilling a real need in the sheep industry. It represents the true spirit of the MUMS Act." 

EAZI-Breed CIDR Sheep Insert is manufactured by Pharmacia and Upjohn, a division of Pfizer, Inc., New York, N.Y. ""


HF


----------

